# Jetzt noch Techniker machen, lohnt es sich?



## ThorstenSt (29 Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich arbeite zur Zeit in einem Unternehmen als SPS-Programmierer und Elektrokonsturkteur und bin 28 Jahre alt (ledig, eigene Wohnung)
Allerdings  macht das Unternehmen mitte des Jahres dicht. Jetzt stehe ich vor der  Wahl: Neuer Job oder die Chance nutzen für ein Techniker Studium  (Staatlich geprüfter Techniker).

Ich bin gelernter Elektriker für  Energie- und Gebäudetechnik (Strippenziehen) und bin seit einigen  Jahren im Maschienen- und Anlagenbau tätig.
Seit 3 Jahren sammel ich  Erfahrungen als SPS-Programmierung...von der Programmierung im Büro bis  zur Inbetriebnahme im Hause und später beim Kunden, sowie auf Service  einsätzen (Fehlersuche, Erweiterungen, etc.)
Erfahrungen habe ich  Hauptsächlich mit Step 7, TIA V13 und WinCC (TIA/flex). Habe ganz am  anfang auch mal einen SPS-Grundkurs als Fernlergang gemacht, nichts  großes....hat mir im grunde auch kaum mehrwert gebracht :grin: Ansonsten habe ich mir fast alles selbst beigebracht - learning by doing.

Desweiteren  habe ich Erfahrung mit Eplan und zeichne auch für unsere Maschinen hier  im Hause die Schaltpläne. Dafür habe ich vor 2 Jahren einen Lehrgang  direkt bei Eplan gemacht. 
Sind allerdings Hauptsächlich überschaubare (im vergleich zu anderen Maschinen) Roboter Anlagen.


Nun stellt sich halt die frage: Lohnt sich der Techniker überhaupt? Oder soll ich mich einfach weiter so durchkämpfen? 
Ich  habe wenn vor den Techniker in Vollzeit zu machen...danach wollen halt  auch die Schulden die man damit macht (Meister-Bafög u.ä.) wieder  ausgeglichen werden (Wohne nicht bei den Eltern).


Ob ich im  endeffekt als Elektrokonstukteur oder als SPS-Programmierer arbeiten  möchte ist mir noch nicht ganz klar....wobei mir SPS-Programmieren und  Inbetriebnehmen offensichtlich mehr Spass macht (Spielkind :grin

Erhoffen tue ich mir in ersten Linien bessere Job-Aussichten auf "gute" Stellen und natürlich auch bessere bezahlung (früher oder später dann...),
abgesehen davon habe ich auch wirklich lust zu den Techniker zu machen und bin auch Motiviert!

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.

LG
Thorsten


----------



## hucki (29 Januar 2016)

Mit den Erfahrungen, die Du hast, solltest Du eigentlich auch so erfolgreich durch die Arbeitswelt kommen. Insbesondere wenn auch Reisebereitschaft vorhanden ist.


Den Techniker zu machen, lohnt sich m.M.n. vor allem dann, wenn man sein eigenes Wissen noch mal deutlich erweitern möchte, damit leben kann, dass man das Meiste davon im Beruf nicht benötigt und auch den finanziellen Spielraum dafür hat. Soweit mir bekannt ist, kann man sich auch ohne den Techniker selbständig machen, falls das für die Zukunft geplant ist. Eine entsprechende Kundschaft braucht man so oder so.

Zum Lohnunterschied Techniker <-> Programmierer kann ich leider nichts sagen, hängt ja auch von der Wohn- bzw. Arbeitsgegend ab. Ich vermute aber mal, das er nicht so riesig ist und Du damit eine Weile an der Refinanzierung der Vollzeitschule zu knabbern hast.



Ist aber alles nur meine private Meinung aus Angestellensicht. Hab' weder einen Techniker, Meister oder gar Studium. Und bin auch kein Programmierer.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Januar 2016)

... da Deutschland ein Land ist in dem es in erster Linie auf den Persilschein (also deine Qualifikation auf dem Papier) ankommt und nicht darauf, was du wirklich kannst, würde ich dir den Techniker (oder ggf. auf Ing.) empfehlen zu machen. Bist du darüber hinaus dafür noch motiviert dann kann doch gar nichts mehr schiefgehen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Wetzelaer (29 Januar 2016)

Also lohnen tut sich so was immer da du ja Wissen erlangst.
Ob du einen brauchst kannst nur du selber entscheiden.

Ich würde mich einfach mal bei ein paar Firmen bewerben als SPS Programmierer und als Elektrokonstrukteur dann siehst du ja ob du eine Chance hast eingestellt zu werden.

Gute Stellen das ist so ne Sache da du das ja vorher nicht weist es kann noch so toll sein wenn aber deine Kollegen nicht passen ist es ja auch Scheiße und Lohn ist Verhandlungssache. Ich kenne auch Leute die auf stellen von Ingenieuren sitzen und nicht mal einen Techniker oder Meister haben aber sehr viel Wissen über die Zeit erlangten und sich so hochgearbeitet haben.


----------



## ThorstenSt (29 Januar 2016)

Hallo,


ich denke auch das ich ohne Techniker weiter kommen würde....nur wenn ich mir die ganzen Stellenangebote durchlese, da wird zu 90% immer Techniker o.ä. vorrausgesetzt. 
Klar kann man sich trotzdem bewerben aber je nach Unternehmen wird man deshalb doch schon von vorne herein aussortiert?

Finanzieller Spielraum...naja...die 2 Jahre werd ich nicht Leben und nicht Sterben können sag ich mal so  ...irgenwie geht das aber - so ist zumindest meine allgemeine einstellung.

lg
Thorsten


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Januar 2016)

Ledig und 28 Jahre...

Da würde ich mir nicht lange überlegen...

mach der Techniker.


----------



## Tommi (29 Januar 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ledig und 28 Jahre...
> 
> Da würde ich mir nicht lange überlegen...
> 
> mach der Techniker.



... und zwar hopp hopp, junger Mann... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Knaller (29 Januar 2016)

Moin

Wie schon geschrieben "Persilschein" wird oft gefragt.   Heute gibt es meistens ERA. "Endgeld Rahmen Abkommen" 
Bei dieser Entlohnung wird dein Gehalt an die Stellenbeschreibung gekoppelt.    Ohne Techniker oder Meisterbrief usw.  Wird es immer schwieriger.    Ich empfehle daher auch den Techniker zu machen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2016)

Wobei, mit 28 ist man noch jung genug etwas vernünftiges zu suchen.


----------



## Boxy (29 Januar 2016)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben "Persilschein" wird oft gefragt.   Heute gibt es meistens ERA. "Endgeld Rahmen Abkommen"
> Bei dieser Entlohnung wird dein Gehalt an die Stellenbeschreibung gekoppelt.



Aber je besser die Qualifikationen usw. sind, desto eher hat man die Möglichkeit in eine höhere Gruppe eingestellt zu werden!
Auch da kann man verhandeln (jedenfalls kann man es versuchen )


----------



## MasterOhh (29 Januar 2016)

Kommt drauf an, wo man unterkommen möchte. Es gibt auch noch viele Mittelständler (die auch international aufgestellt sind) bei denen wird darauf geschaut was man gemacht hat und was man tatsächlich kann. Bei denen arbeiten dann auch teilweise viele Quereinsteiger die sich, wie der Threadersteller, das meiste selbst beigebracht haben. Und Automatisierung ist ein Bereich da wird zur Zeit immernoch gesucht. (Ich kenne einen Roboterprogrammierer, der konnte fast nichts ausser Rechnungen schreiben und war trotzdem ausgebucht, weils sonst kaum noch wen anders gab)...

Wenn aber die Möglichkeit und der Wille da ist, noch eine höhere Ausbildung zu machen, dann sollte die Chance genutzt werden. Gerade in der Technikerausbildung gibt es ja viele die schon einige Jahre im Berufsleben waren und jetzt noch ein paar Ebenen höher wollen.


----------



## Ani (29 Januar 2016)

Es kann dir natürlich passieren das du erstmal nach dem Techniker keine Stelle findest, weil du keine Berufserfahrung hast. Einen  Kumpel von mir ging es so. Wenn er was gefunden hat, wollten sie ihm nicht viel mehr als Gesellengehalt bezahlen.... Warum eigentlich Vollzeit?! Such dir doch gleich ne Firma die dich im Techniker auf Abendschule unterstützt und dich gleich mit hochzieht. Klar ist es anstrengend, aber ich find die praktische Erfahrung ganz wichtig. Merk ich selbst immer im Studium...


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2016)

Schon mal etwas von Fernstudium gehört?
Das klappt wenn man diszipliniert ist.
Finanzamt zahlt mit und ggf der Arbeitgeber.
Und wenn ein Arbeitgeber sieht, dass man sich neben der Arbeit weiterbildet, dann ist bestimmt nicht negativ, denke ich.
Selbst bei mir hat es geklappt  ;-)


bike


----------



## hucki (29 Januar 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Fernstudium gehört?
> ...
> Selbst bei mir hat es geklappt  ;-)


Ist das jetzt ein Argument für oder gegen das Fernstudium?


----------



## ducati (29 Januar 2016)

Die Abbrecherquote ist bei nem E-Technik-Fernstudium noch mal deutlich hoeher als schon beim Direktstudium...


----------



## bike (30 Januar 2016)

hucki schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein Argument für oder gegen das Fernstudium?



Also das war jetzt echt nicht nett. 
Es war der Hinweis, dass man im Fernstudium Abi und ein Studium schaffen kann.
Und als ich dies gemacht habe war Internet noch nicht geboren. Es gab Telefon und Fax und Post.




ducati schrieb:


> Die  Abbrecherquote ist bei nem E-Technik-Fernstudium noch mal deutlich  hoeher als schon beim Direktstudium...



Das mag stimmen. Aber wer  bricht wann und warum ab?
 Ist es nicht viel mehr ein Frage der Motivation und Ausdauer?
Man kann Immer scheitern, aber ist nach meiner Überzeugung es besser, im Beruf zu bleiben und zusätzlich sich weiterzubilden.
Wie heißt es bei den Zupfern? 
"Wer nicht mindestens einmal gescheitert ist hat nichts versucht."

Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


bike


----------



## Slaine (30 Januar 2016)

Also wenn es um die Weiterbildung zum Techniker geht, würde ich auch empfehlen, das Ganze berufsbegleitend zu machen. Habe ich direkt nach der Ausbildung selber so gemacht und das lässt sich gut mit einer Vollzeitstelle vereinbaren. Habe den Techniker dann allerdings nach einem Jahr abgebrochen und mich doch für einen Diplomstudiengang in Vollzeit entschieden.

Studieren und nebenher in Vollzeit arbeiten, könnte ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen. Zwischen Technikerschule und einem Studium liegen Welten was Niveau, Menge der Inhalte und Zeitaufwand betrifft. Ein Vollzeitstudium Elektrotechnik nimmt mindestens so viel Zeit ein, wie ein Vollzeitjob. Vielleicht wäre die Kombination Teilzeitstudium mit Teilzeitstelle eine Option. Da muss man dann aber auch erstmal einen AG finden, der da mitspielt.

Fortbilden würde ich mich aber immer. Nicht nur, um die entsprechenden Papiere in der Tasche zu haben, sondern schon für mich selbst. Und Möglichkeiten gibt es heute ja noch viel mehr, als das früher der Fall war.


----------



## ducati (31 Januar 2016)

@TE: mach den Techniker... Wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst, dann Vollzeit. Ein E-Technik-Studium sollte man nur anstreben, wenn man früher in Mathe schon deutlich besser als der Durchschnitt war.



bike schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen. Aber wer  bricht wann und warum ab?
> Ist es nicht viel mehr ein Frage der Motivation und Ausdauer?



Die Leute brechen ab, weil sie aus welche Gründen auch immer, die Prüfungen nicht bestehen...

Die ganze Mathelastigkeit des E-Technikstudiums ist m.M. nach nur mit viel und regelmäßig üben zu schaffen. Und ob jemand bei nem Teilzeitstudium die Zeit und dauerhafte Muße dafür hat, soll jeder selbst entscheiden. Viele haben das nicht, einige schon.

Sicherlich hängt's auch davon ab, welchen Job man hat (35h Woche in nem Konzern, oder 70h Woche auf IBS im Takatukaland...) und ob man die familiären und privaten Belange für die Zeit zurückstecken kann und will.

Gruß.


----------



## bike (31 Januar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Die ganze Mathelastigkeit des E-Technikstudiums ist m.M. nach nur mit viel und regelmäßig üben zu schaffen. Und ob jemand bei nem Teilzeitstudium die Zeit und dauerhafte Muße dafür hat, soll jeder selbst entscheiden. Viele haben das nicht, einige schon.
> 
> Sicherlich hängt's auch davon ab, welchen Job man hat (35h Woche in nem Konzern, oder 70h Woche auf IBS im Takatukaland...) und ob man die familiären und privaten Belange für die Zeit zurückstecken kann und will.
> 
> Gruß.



Das stimmt. 
Doch ich habe auch in far east statt an der Bar mir einen zu genehmigen, im Zimmer und habe gelernt.
Dass Mathematik echt machesmal bescheiden ist, ist leider so.
Elektrotechnik ist eben viel Theorie. 
Man sieht den Strom eben noch? nicht. 

Jeder muss für sich den richtigen Weg suchen und finden. 


bike


----------



## eco24 (31 Januar 2016)

Momentan (Angebot / Nachfrage am Arbeitsmarkt) wirst du mit deiner erworbenen Praxis auch so einen Job finden. 
Solange du als reiner Programmierer / HW- Planer arbeiten möchtest sehe ich da kein Problem.

Bei uns z.B. arbeiten gelernte Elektriker (Learning on the Job), Techniker und Ingenieure durchaus auch im gleichen Aufgabengebiet. 
(Programmierung & IBN im Automotiv Umfeld)
Beim Lohn wirst du aber mit Abstufungen leben müssen, außer du bist *der *Überflieger...) 

Aus eigener Erfahrung (habe Techniker in Teilzeit erlangt) öffnet es Türen wenn du zukünftig beruflich z.B. Führungsaufgaben übernehmen möchtest. 
In meinen Falle arbeite ich jetzt als Projektleiter (vorher Programmierer) da reicht der Facharbeiter nicht mehr aus um die Stelle zu bekommen.

lg
eco24

Fazit: Jung und Ungebunden --> mach den Techniker 8)


----------



## UniMog (31 Januar 2016)

eco24 schrieb:


> wenn du zukünftig beruflich z.B. Führungsaufgaben übernehmen möchtest.
> 
> Fazit: Jung und Ungebunden --> mach den Techniker 8)



Führungskraft muss einem im Blut liegen........ Diese Menschen fragen kein Forum nach ... Weiterbildung JA oder NEIN


----------



## bike (31 Januar 2016)

Also wenn ich noch einmal mich weiterbilden würde oder gar müsste, dann müsste zuerst im Forum eine Abstimmung dafür sein.
Also wie kann man erwarten, etwas selbst zu entscheiden? 


bike


----------



## V W (1 Februar 2016)

@Unimog & bike 

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ihr darauf kommt das Führungskräfte nicht in einem Forum nach Meinungen fragen dürfen. Zu einem vernüftigen Entscheidungsfindungsprozess gehört alle möglichen Quellen zu nutzen um die letzendliche Entscheidung mit dem bestmöglichen Background zu treffen. Warum also neben anderen Informationsquellen nicht auch ein Forum befragen?

Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Themenstarter den Techniker machen um sich die Türen auch in den größeren Firmen zu öffnen. Bei einem kleinen Krauter kommt man vielleicht tatsächlich noch mit seinem erarbeiteten Wissen weiter oder überhaupt in die Firma aber bei größeren Firmen wird tatsächlich nach Zertifikaten und Zeugnissen geschaut. Außerdem bekommt man als Techniker einfach besseres Geld. Es zahlt sich vielleicht nicht sofort aus aber der Themenstarter muss ja auch noch fast 30 Jahre arbeiten. Dann rechnet sich das normalerweise schon.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## UniMog (1 Februar 2016)

V W schrieb:


> @Unimog & bike
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ihr darauf kommt das Führungskräfte nicht in einem Forum nach Meinungen fragen dürfen. Zu einem vernüftigen Entscheidungsfindungsprozess gehört alle möglichen Quellen zu nutzen um die letzendliche Entscheidung mit dem bestmöglichen Background zu treffen. Warum also neben anderen Informationsquellen nicht auch ein Forum befragen?
> 
> ...



Weil Menschen die berufliche Karriere machen wollen bestimmt nicht ein Forum nach  "Weiterbildung JA oder NEIN"  fragen müßen...... aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2016)

V W schrieb:


> @Unimog & bike
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ihr darauf kommt das Führungskräfte nicht in einem Forum nach Meinungen fragen dürfen.



Das kann ich dir schreiben.
Ich frage ja auch nicht, wenn eine tolle Frau kennengelernt habe, ob es Sinn macht ihr Blumen zu schicken.
Man muss selbst sich eine Meinung bilden und danach handeln.
Was haben wir gemacht, als es noch kein Internet und keine Foren gab?  Nichts entschieden?
Was macht der Kollege, wenn er in einer anderen Zeitzone ist und eine Endscheidung treffen muss?
Dem Kunden erklären, er warte bis in seiner Firma jemand wach ist und für ihn entscheidet oder ein Forum ihm die Lösung gibt?
Zaudern passt vielleicht in die heutige Zeit, aber im Leben ist nichts sicher, außer das Ende.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## V W (1 Februar 2016)

@Unimog 
Ich weiß nicht ob er ein Forum fragen muss. Du sicher auch nicht. Vielleicht wollte er einfach feststellen ob es noch eine Sichtweise oder ein Argument gibt welches er nicht berücksichtigt hat. Da ihm noch genug Zeit für die Entscheidung bleibt kann man dann auch mal so einen Weg übers Forum gehen. Selbst wenn man sonst jede Entscheidung in fünf Minuten trifft.
@bike
Zu einem Meinungsbildungsprozess gehört das man Informationen sammelt. Früher hat man halt nur im Freundes- oder Kollegenkreis nachgefragt aber die technische Entwicklung ist weiter fortgeschritten und man kann und sollte auch neue Ansätze ausprobieren. Wenn man diese Quellen nicht hat wie z.B. bei einem wie von dir beschriebenen Notfall muss man natürlich eine Entscheidung auf Basis des aktuellen Wissens treffen aber nicht wenn kein Druck dahinter ist. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Zaudern zu tun sondern mit Vorbereitung und über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen bzw. offen für andere Ansätze zu sein.
Aber ist auch alles nur meine Meinung und jeder hat ein Recht auf seine eigene Meinung und Methode.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## postman78 (5 Februar 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich hatte damals vor der Technikerschule schon eine sehr gute Berufsausbildung zum Energieelektroniker genossen, einen Siemens SPS-Kurs besucht und auch in der Instandhaltung/Vorrichtungsbau sehr viel Praxiserfahrung angesammelt.

Ich hatte mich dann (vor ca. 13 Jahren) dennoch entschieden für 2 Jahre Verdienstausfall durch Vollzeit Technikerschule. Und ich würde es jederzeit wieder tun! Egal ob nun in Vollzeit, Teilzeit oder Fernstudium. Denn:

Klar habe ich mich manchmal im Unterricht gelangweilt (vor allem im SPS und Mikrocontrollertechnik). Aber es gab auch durchaus das eine oder andere Fach, wo ich doch sehr gefordert war (z.B. Mathematik, Elektrotechnik, Betriebliche Kommunikation, Technisches Englisch). Was mir das Ganze aber vor allem gebracht hat, ist ein ganz anderes Arbeiten. Auf der Technikerschule bekommst Du auch "Basics" vermittelt, mit denen Du an die täglichen Aufgaben anders herangehst und dir leichter tust an "unbekanntes Terrain" heranzugehen. Und in den heutigen Zeiten von 2006/42/EG, EN60204-1, ISO 13849-1, etc. darf man sich auf den einst gelernten Lohrbeeren niemlas ausruhen. Preisfrage: Du hattest bisher täglich Roboter-Anwendungen - was machst Du wenn Du bei einem potentiellen neuen Arbeitgeber auf einmal z.B. Verfahrenstechnik machen musst?

Wenn bei Dir der Laden hops gegangen ist, kannst ja mal beim Club A anfragen, ob die Dir Deinen Vollzeit-Techniker sponsern wollen . Das werden dann 2 lockere Jahre für Dich.

MFG Heiko.


----------



## ducati (5 Februar 2016)

Waer mir ja ganz neu, wenn das Arbeitsamt den Techniker bezahlen würde... Aber (Meister) BAföG sollte u.u. gehen...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Februar 2016)

ThorstenSt schrieb:


> *Jetzt noch Techniker machen, lohnt es sich?*



Wegen den paar Jährchen bis zu deiner Rente würde ich so etwas nicht mehr anfangen  .


----------



## hucki (5 Februar 2016)

ThorstenSt schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich halt die frage: Lohnt sich der Techniker überhaupt?


Der Kollege hier würde vermutlich eher davon abraten.
:neutral:


----------



## postman78 (5 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Waer mir ja ganz neu, wenn das Arbeitsamt den Techniker bezahlen würde... Aber (Meister) BAföG sollte u.u. gehen...



In den 2000ern war das noch möglich (hatte ein paar Kollegen davon in der Klasse) - wie es heute aussieht, k.a..

Jedenfalls machts der Titel allein nicht. Dazu gehören auch Fleiß, Talent und ein Portion Glück. Der Konkurrenz-Kampf ist in der Branche ziemlich hart geworden. Da hilft nur ständig am Ball bleiben.


----------



## UniMog (5 Februar 2016)

Das ist ja mit studieren auch alles scheisse weil es fast jeder macht........ 
Wenn ich sehe was die können und was in den ersten Jahren gezahlt wird... Auch nicht viel besser wenn überhaupt


----------



## postman78 (6 Februar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das ist ja mit studieren auch alles scheisse weil es fast jeder macht........
> Wenn ich sehe was die können und was in den ersten Jahren gezahlt wird... Auch nicht viel besser wenn überhaupt



Ich verstehe es nur nicht: Die ganze Branche jammert über Fachkräftemangel. Aber so wie man dann teilweise mit dem potentiellen Nachwuchs umgeht, braucht man sich hinterher nicht wundern, dass hinterher nix dabei rauskommt.

Deshalb will heute auch keiner mehr auf Baustelle:-(.


----------



## ducati (6 Februar 2016)

postman78 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nur nicht: Die ganze Branche jammert über Fachkräftemangel.



Das ist ganz einfach... Es gibt eigentlich keinen Fachkräftemangel. Nur 3 Punkte:

- Es werden durch die unwissenden Personaler so spezielle Stellen ausgeschrieben, und auch die Erfahrung dafür *gefordert,* dass es praktisch nur sehr wenige Bewerber gibt, die diese Anforderung zu 100% erfüllen

- Mit dem Argument Fachkräftemangel sollen billige ausländische Arbeitnehmer ins Land geholt werden (warum nem deutschen Ing. >5000€ zahlen wenn ich nur jammern muss und die Politik dann ausländische für <3000€ ins Land lässt)

- Mit dem Argument Fachkräftemangel wurde die Umstellung des Studiums auf Bachelor begründet (die Studenten sind dann schneller im Beruf), aber einzig und allein ist der Grund, denen dann weniger zu zahlen, da sie ja kürzer ausgebildet wurden...

Kapitalismus pur, und fast keiner merkts...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> - Es werden durch die unwissenden Personaler so spezielle Stellen ausgeschrieben, und auch die Erfahrung dafür *gefordert,* dass es praktisch nur sehr wenige Bewerber gibt, die diese Anforderung zu 100% erfüllen



Zu Punkt 1 kommt aber noch hinzu:
Durch die erhöhten Anforderungen hat der Personaler verhandlungsspielraum beim Gehalt, eigentlich wird ja ein IBNer gesucht, da dieser aber kein Dr. Titel hat
bekommt er nur 1.368,--€, anstatt die ausgeschriebenen 8.665,--€.
Zum zweiten ist die Stelle oft schon vergeben, bevor Sie ausgeschrieben ist. Die Stellenauschreibung ist dann oft genau auf diese Person ausgestellt.


----------



## ducati (6 Februar 2016)

Ja, der viel propagierte Fachkräftemangel ist schon ne Weile mein Aufregerthema Nummer 1...

Aktuell gibt es sicherlich nur in der Pflege und Medizinbranche wirklich massiv fehlende Kräfte... Wobei man sich auch dort mal überlegen sollte, warum kein Arzt mehr auf dem Land ne Praxis aufmachen will und dafür lieber in ne große Klinik oder ins Ausland geht...

In der Automatisierungsbranche gibt es sicherlich keinen Fachkräftemangel... (was nicht heissen soll, das der eine oder andere Arbeitgeber angeblich keine Leute findet...)

Nicht zuletzt durch die ganzen Leiharbeitsfirmen wird die Zahl angeblich offenen Stellen massiv nach oben getrieben... Jede wirklich offene Stelle bei nem Unternehmen taucht mindestens nochmal durch 5 Leiharbeitsfirmen auf. Weiterhin schreiben die Leiharbeitsfirmen auch selbst fiktive, attraktiv klingende Stellen aus, um Leute zu werben, welche dann auf deutlich unattraktivere Stellen vermittelt werden sollen...

Die Unternehmen sind auch deutlich weniger als früher bereit, Mitarbeiter einzuarbeiten... Kostenintensive Schulungen werden zumindest bei den kleineren Unternehmen so gut wie nie finanziert...

Da lässt man den Mitarbeiter lieber 5 Monate vor sich hinwuseln, und schmeisst Ihn dann raus, wenn er's nicht selbst hinbekommt... Da braucht sich kein Arbeitgeber beschweren...

So viel dazu...


----------



## UniMog (6 Februar 2016)

Auch in der Pflege und Medizinbranche gäbe es genug Leute hier ist einfach nur das Problem das keiner anständig die Leistung vergüten will.
Wer möchte schon für 1300-1800 Euro den Urinkellner spielen.

Fachärzte und Zahnärzte verdienen alle mehr als genug Geld ....nur die lieben Mädels in der Praxis können sich von dem Hungerlohn nicht einmal eine eigene Wohnung und ein Auto leisten.


----------



## postman78 (6 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, der viel propagierte Fachkräftemangel ist schon ne Weile mein Aufregerthema Nummer 1...
> 
> Aktuell gibt es sicherlich nur in der Pflege und Medizinbranche wirklich massiv fehlende Kräfte... Wobei man sich auch dort mal überlegen sollte, warum kein Arzt mehr auf dem Land ne Praxis aufmachen will und dafür lieber in ne große Klinik oder ins Ausland geht...
> 
> ...



Inzwischen kann ich "qualifiziertes" Baustellenpersonal beim Sklavenhändler des Vertrauens für ca 28€ die Stunde bekommen. An diesen 28€ verdient der Sklavenhändler noch dran. Nur rauskommen tut dabei nur Mist... Mag sein, dass die wirtschaftlichen Einsparungen durch Billigkräfte die immensen Schäden auf der Baustelle decken (umso besser - zieht mans dem Sklavenhändler einfach von der Rechnung ab). Das geht so lange gut, bis der Kunde irgendwann ein Werksverbot ausspricht. Wenn mal gespannt, was passiert, wenn dieses 28€ Personal bald Industrie 4.0 kann 

Zurück zum Topic: Ich war kürzlich auf einem Fachvortrag bei einem Bildungsträger, da ich mich auch derzeit für eine Weiterbildung interessiere. Dabei kam die Aussage: Nach EQR ist der Techniker auf gleichem Level wie der Bätschi.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist der Techniker inhaltlich trotzdem wertvoller. Denn während nahezu jeder mit entsprechendem Schulabschluss den Bätschi machen kann, muss ich beim Techniker die Berufserfahrung nachweisen um überhaupt zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden. Mein Techniker liegt inzwischen ein paar Jährchen zurück. Kann daher leider nicht beurteilen in wie weit sich die Inhalte heute verändert haben. Aber ich muss definitiv heute für meine Arbeit immer und immer wieder auf das damals auf der Technikerschule gelernte zurückgreifen (Technisches Englisch, Drehstrom Berechnungen, Maschennetze, Umgang mit Konflikten, Formeln umstellen/Gleichungen lösen, etc). Fachlich habe ich das ganze durch ein paar eigenfinanzierte Fachfortbildungen ergänzt.

Derzeit will ich noch den Technischen Betriebswirt oben drauf packen. Heute im Zeitalter von Bologna mag das etwas "Old School" sein. Aber:
a) hab ich eingesehen dass für manche Tätigkeiten BWL den Horizont erweitert
b) bringt mir die Weiterbildung inhaltlich mehr als ein Wirtschafts-Ingenieur Bätschi
 c) ist der Technische Betriebswirt nach EQR auf Master-Level angesiedelt.


----------



## stepper7 (6 Februar 2016)

Ich hab mein Techniker Automatisierungstechnik gemacht während ich im 3 Schichtbetrieb als Elektroniker gearbeitet habe. Der Betrieb fand das gut und hat mich dabei Unterstützt mit Befreiung der Spätschicht an den Tagen. Es waren sehr harte 4 Jahre für mich auch für meine Familie, dazu die Nachtschicht und manchmal 3 Klausuren in einer Woche.
Es hat sich aber wirklich gelohnt und ich kann es nur jeden empfehlen. Besonders für die Leute die nur eine mittlere Reife haben, denn es gibt ja das Fachabitur Gratis oben drauf. Ich bin dadurch ein Lösungsorientierter Mensch geworden und gehe nun ganz anders mit schwierigen Aufgaben um.
Mehr Geld gab es aber übrigens nicht, mir wurde immer gesagt das ist doch bloss eine Jobabsicherung und da ist was wahres drann.


----------

